# 300 SRT install diary



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

I picked it up this morning. We're building two sub enclosures, also DIY speakers upfront with an amp under the front seat.

Tweeters:Morel MDT 44
Mids: Dynavox LW600
X-over:custom passive
Subs: Pair 10" Dayton H.O.
Front amp: Soundstream Rubicon 204
Sub amp: MA Audio 898i

lots more pics to come, keep an eye out.

the car









equipment









204









898i









door panel









trunk









breaking in the mids


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

What I would give to have an SRT8 variant of the 300 *drool*


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

looks nice robby. those midbasses going in the front doors? looks like you will have plenty of room. What are you using for a HU?


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> looks nice robby. those midbasses going in the front doors? looks like you will have plenty of room. What are you using for a HU?


I think the doors have 6"x9"s stock, we'll see in a few minutes. 

Keeping the stock headunit with a peripheral interface. If that doesn't work out we might get a nak400 or a 3sixty.2


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

robbyho said:


>


Looks like some interesting home towers 

-aaron


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

Vifa xg mids and xt25 tweeters. Holds about 50 dvds in each and 40 or so cds.










more pics from tonight. Tomorrow morning the front stage is going in.

taped









glassed

















door panels removed


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

wow you were busy tonight robby. looking good so far. that door panel doesnt look like it will be fun to dampen. In has a simialr fashion with the od shaped holes to get to the door skin. not fun at all. keep those pics coming. I bet your trunk is going to look hott!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Is it just me or does it look like he already has kickpanels.......No pics?.........None the less this is going to be intresting.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

that would be crazy since he just picked it up this morning. haha


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Id love to see where those tweeters are going.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

What's under the car cover that deserves things such as plastic and bolt cutters to be laid upon it. haha

Oh and that's some nice equipment and a great start on the install. Those Daytons are going to look sexy in your trunk!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> What's under the car cover that deserves things such as plastic and blot cutters to be laid upon it. haha
> 
> Oh and that's some nice equipment and a great start on the install. Those Daytons are going to look sexy in your trunk!




someone always mentions the avenger. Never put a car cover on a car in your garage, it will become a bench.









About to upload some more pics. The car is a client's of mine, not mine.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

It is coming out great. Put 2 layers of secondskin damplifier on the passenger side outer door skin, sealed the holes with two layers of damplier sandwiching a layer of vinyl liner. The right side tweet and mid are wired up and ready for a crossover. The driver's side is lagging behind with just 2 layers on the outer door skin.

enclosures trimmed and test fitted.

















passenger door ready for the door panel to go back on.









speakers installed in adapter baffles.









dynavox lw600









now you see it









now you don't










cousin dan doing some under dash work


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Lookin really good. You definitely don't waste much time!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

wow that is coming along fast! looks great so far!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

looks great so far man.. i love the srt8 300.. just finished a job on one the other day.. awesome car


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

I discovered that the peripheral CHYAA is not available yet, so I had to use an loc from the dash mids to get the signal for the amp. It isn't ideal, but it will have to do. All the speakers are installed, the amp is mounted under the front passengers seat and the crossovers are built and placed under the carpet by the firewall.

door deadened









you'd never know there's 14 sq ft of damplifier under that door panel.









amp location









x-over diagram









tweeter circuit









i wrapped each circuit in foam for protection









amp under seat (not tidied up yet)

















loc









trunk in the works


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

enclosures are coming along









fleeced









'glassed


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Do you sleep? Looking good.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

I would have put the xover comp on a cheapo fiberboard and incased in a plastic project box,everything looks nice though,and Im sure it will sound good  

Now go have a drink for your hard work


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

looks awsome. i wish i could do an install that fast. im still not as far as you an i have been working on it for months.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

jearhart said:


> looks awsome. i wish i could do an install that fast. im still not as far as you an i have been working on it for months.



just takes some motivation - like a paycheck and a deadline, or the fear of letting someone down...

enclosures trimmed









sub amp mounted









wires tidied up









almost there...


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

robbyho said:


> just takes some motivation - like a paycheck and a deadline, or the fear of letting someone down...


yeah it also helps to have all the pieces at once and not have to wait to make more money. also its too cold where im at to do much work on my car. and since im at college an hour away from home and i work on the weekend i dont have a good place to work on it often.

but spring break i will be going to town on my car


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

jearhart said:


> yeah it also helps to have all the pieces at once and not have to wait to make more money. also its too cold where im at to do much work on my car. and since im at college an hour away from home and i work on the weekend i dont have a good place to work on it often.
> 
> but spring break i will be going to town on my car



one spring break I put in about 300 sq ft of second skin in my kit car and built the dash and installed the system. It was freezing and I put in something like 200 hours in 20 days - it was awesome - and tiring.

get a propane heater in your garage. A 30,000-80,000 btu one will be plenty for 3 bays and is only like $100 at HD or Lowes. The tanks only last a couple days though.

Rob


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah im going to put ~200sqft of raamatt in my car, rerun all my cables with techflex, and if i have time rebuild my amprack and kick panels. i have to wait till then because i will have to completely tear down my car and i will be able to leave it tore down over night this way.

should be fun


i dont have a garage where im at to put a heater in. when i go home my grandpa has a shop with a wood burning stove. but thats an hour away and i get maybe one day every two weeks i can go home.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

You are an animal. I couln't get those sub enclosures to look like that in a month!!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

I just added in a ground loop isolator to care of some alternator whine caused by the LOC.

test fit

















waxed ready to be molded









gel coat









the gel coat is cured and now I'm going to add some glass to reinforce the mold, then button up the car, then pull the mold and body work the enclosures. I'll be done tonight, but not for a few hours.

Rob


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

that is a nice fit. tight like prom night!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

enclosures



























amp


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

that looks incredible robby. How are the enclosures secured?


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> that looks incredible robby. How are the enclosures secured?



a couple pieces of plywood that sandwich the carpet form in between.



















Rob


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Man, I really wish I could/would work as fast as you do! This thread has given me enough motivation to work on my door panels some more after the Alamo Bowl is over! Looking good man


----------



## mephistopholes (Jul 30, 2006)

What if you fabricated a piece of metal grill and installed it behind the Soundstream amp? It would hide the amp from view and protect it and the wiring from being kicked by a passenger in the back seat. Painted to match the charcoal grey interior or even black it would blend in nicely.

Just a thought. Really impressive install, man.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

mephistopholes said:


> What if you fabricated a piece of metal grill and installed it behind the Soundstream amp? It would hide the amp from view and protect it and the wiring from being kicked by a passenger in the back seat. Painted to match the charcoal grey interior or even black it would blend in nicely.
> 
> Just a thought. Really impressive install, man.




good idea.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> Man, I really wish I could/would work as fast as you do! This thread has given me enough motivation to work on my door panels some more after the Alamo Bowl is over! Looking good man



Don't envy me man, it took three 14 hour days to get it done that fast. Including 3 hours of sleep last night to wake up at 5. I would much prefer to take my time.

Good luck on the door panels, and enjoy that 18" sub you won, I was really hoping for it.

Rob


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

robbyho said:


> Don't envy me man, it took three 14 hour days to get it done that fast. Including 3 hours of sleep last night to wake up at 5. I would much prefer to take my time.
> 
> Good luck on the door panels, and enjoy that 18" sub you won, I was really hoping for it.
> 
> Rob


Eesh, that is rough! 

I will greatly enjoy that 18", Ill be throwing it in a 4.5 cube ported enclosure... Should be fun


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

mephistopholes said:


> What if you fabricated a piece of metal grill and installed it behind the Soundstream amp? It would hide the amp from view and protect it and the wiring from being kicked by a passenger in the back seat. Painted to match the charcoal grey interior or even black it would blend in nicely.
> 
> Just a thought. Really impressive install, man.


I would even add that covering above mentioned piece of metal in speaker grill would look really clean!

Rob: great job! Those enclosures look like OE. Props for hard work!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I asume those are dayton HO 10's....?

also why the wax and then Gel coat?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

In this picture is looks like the speaker rings aren't connected to the fiberglass. How did you attach them?


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

evan said:


> In this picture is looks like the speaker rings aren't connected to the fiberglass. How did you attach them?



In retrospect I should have built the rings out more so that I could have glassed it all in one shot, but I did it late at night and used all the mdf I had. They had to be recessed that far so that the surrounds didn't interfere with the fold up floor. I used a mix of body filler(z grip) and f'glass chop matt to fill in the gap and secure the ring. It ends up very strong and is a lot quicker and better for large gaps than resin+f'glass.

As for why I waxed them - it was to make molds so that I can make more for other 300 owners. If you click the link in my sig, you can see that I have an enclosures business.

Rob


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the site, you got some nice equipment for good prices. You should make some of these for the 00-05 Toyota Celica. I know there would be quite a few interested in enclosures just like that.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> I like the site, you got some nice equipment for good prices. You should make some of these for the 00-05 Toyota Celica. I know there would be quite a few interested in enclosures just like that.



if you can find me a donor car in the CT area - I'd be down


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I can sure check interest for you on newcelica.org! I will make a interest thread on there and direct them to this thread to see an example of your work. I will also give them your website, it looks like you can be contacted through there.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> I asume those are dayton HO 10's....?
> 
> also why the wax and then Gel coat?


????


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> ????




They are Dayton H.O.'s. The wax was for the mold to release. I plan on making more enclosures that I can sell to other clients.

Rob


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> I can sure check interest for you on newcelica.org! I will make a interest thread on there and direct them to this thread to see an example of your work. I will also give them your website, it looks like you can be contacted through there.



the best place to reach me is at [email protected] or call me at 203-623-6308

If you find someone who is interested, I will give them a discount on the prototype enclosures and can do any installation at the same time. As long as there is a market and a following for the car, I am interested.

Rob


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, here is the thread if you would like to partake in it. Looks like the question so far is cost.

http://newcelica.org/forums/showthread.php?t=233225


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> Well, here is the thread if you would like to partake in it. Looks like the question so far is cost.
> 
> http://newcelica.org/forums/showthread.php?t=233225



thanks, i appreciate you taking the initiative - I added my part.

Rob


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

robbyho said:


> They are Dayton H.O.'s. The wax was for the mold to release. I plan on making more enclosures that I can sell to other clients.
> 
> Rob


that is what I thought but you never stated that....good call.....I should have done that for several kick panels and never do, by that time I am just ready to get finished.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

robbyho said:


> thanks, i appreciate you taking the initiative - I added my part.
> 
> Rob


No problem, I like helping out.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice work, regardless of time....I also used metal grill to hide my van's amps while allowing them to stay ventilated...worked great...

That kit car reminds me of the Ford GT some...

Jeremy


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

You wouldnt have a mold/enclosure for a mazda 6?


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> You wouldnt have a mold/enclosure for a mazda 6?



no, but that is one of the cars I would love to make them for. The hatchback at least, not so much the sedan.

you know a forum I might be able to find a donor car in CT?

Rob


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

robbyho said:


> no, but that is one of the cars I would love to make them for. The hatchback at least, not so much the sedan.
> 
> you know a forum I might be able to find a donor car in CT?
> 
> Rob


I have the sedan so its really the best thing to do. Most people have sedans.

www.mazda6club.com


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am curious on how this car sounded. how did it stage with the tweets in the 3.5 are of the dash?


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Rob, I can do better, I can bring you a car with driver's and passenger sides already built, we can pull them and you can mold them.










I live in stamford, and the owner of that car lives in wallingford

Or we can do my car...


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob,
Nice job with this install and also the work you did on the "Wonders". I admire your craftsmanship, as well as your speed in accomplishing all this in short time. Keep it up!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

DaveRulz said:


> Rob, I can do better, I can bring you a car with driver's and passenger sides already built, we can pull them and you can mold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where were you a few weeks ago?!?!?!?!

I already have the molds so I don't need to make any more. The angled ones look good, although it would seem that most people want to keep access to their spare and battery.

Do you have the Mazda 6? I'd be interested in making enclosures/molds for it. If you want to arrange a time to do the work, let me know.

Rob


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Rob,
> Nice job with this install and also the work you did on the "Wonders". I admire your craftsmanship, as well as your speed in accomplishing all this in short time. Keep it up!



Thanks! Is this really your back yard!!!









wow! you should rent that out to a movie studio, that yard is picturesque!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

how far is Milford from New Milford? i wouldnt mind seeing what could be done for my jeep and maybe have an experienced ear take a listen and let me know what needs to be done.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> how far is Milford from New Milford? i wouldnt mind seeing what could be done for my jeep and maybe have an experienced ear take a listen and let me know what needs to be done.



probably about an hour. I think you can take 67 to 25 to the merrit.

I'm always looking to add new cars to my product line, so let me know if you are interested.

Rob


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

robbyho said:


> where were you a few weeks ago?!?!?!?!
> 
> I already have the molds so I don't need to make any more. The angled ones look good, although it would seem that most people want to keep access to their spare and battery.
> 
> ...


Rob, 

That is a picture of a mazda6 I did a while ago. There is still access to the spare, and the battery is under the hood. I was saying that we could pull those out to create the molds for the 6, or better yet (since those were my first attempt at FG in and didn't come out perfect) we could mold my car. I'm only about a half hour away.

Dave


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

DaveRulz said:


> Rob,
> 
> That is a picture of a mazda6 I did a while ago. There is still access to the spare, and the battery is under the hood. I was saying that we could pull those out to create the molds for the 6, or better yet (since those were my first attempt at FG in and didn't come out perfect) we could mold my car. I'm only about a half hour away.
> 
> Dave



oooo, I understand now.

I would be down for that. If you want to hang around and do some f'glassing with me I could give you a smoking deal. I'll send you a pm to discuss the details.

Rob


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im curious what the cost for a tuning session and maybe some glassing would go for.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> im curious what the cost for a tuning session and maybe some glassing would go for.



enclosures are $300-500 each depending on what is involved. I'd be happy to help you tune for free if you are down here. I have some pretty cool measurement equipment that we can at least get your frequency response with. Maybe distortion too if I ever get around to learning how to use it.

We can take measurements, twidle with some knobs and measure again. Sounds like a pretty fun time to me.


Rob


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> I am curious on how this car sounded. how did it stage with the tweets in the 3.5 are of the dash?



Imaging is alright. The hard left and hard right sound good. The center is pretty good as well -in between gets a little wobbly but not bad for stock locations. With some T/A in my Magnum using the same locations I never got great imaging but it was decent. Kicks or A Pillar pods would serve much better. 

Rob


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

PM me when the mazda 6 sedan enclosure is done. Ill grab one.


----------

